# RMX oder Whistler???



## Mr.Freeride (1. Februar 2007)

Servus.....
so jetzt die große Frage und ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinung 

Was würdet ihr vorziehen, wenn ihr die Finazielen Möglichkeiten habt ?

Ein schönen RMX Rahmen

oder 2 Wochen Whistler???

Bin ja mal gespannt  

MfG
Niko


----------



## Redking (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo Niko,
für mich gibt es da keine Frage.
Erst Whistler da du ein Bike hast mit dem du dort fahren kannst. 
Falls du dort mal eine RMX leihen kannst und es dort einen Tag fahren. 

Danach wirst du eh eins haben wollen. 

Und den RMX Rahmen kannst du dir später immer noch mal schnappen. 

Also Ride on in Whistler

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Februar 2007)

Also wenn es richtig gut läuft, dann würde sogar beides drin sein. (Hobbyaufgabe)

Vorausgesetzt ich finde noch einen schönen gebrauchten Rahmen, wie das Wade Simmons Modell im Bike Markt hier.

Es gibt nur ein Problem an Whistler....ich muss mich da gaz schön zusammenreisen glaube ich. Denn wenn da was passiert (Sturz) dann habe ich richtig die Arschkarte!


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Februar 2007)

hehehe

klare sache... mitm RMX nach whistler!

denk dran du kriegst dann auch noch geld für den verkauf des konas!


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Februar 2007)

Eben...beides!


----------



## Condor (1. Februar 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Also wenn es richtig gut läuft, dann würde sogar beides drin sein. (Hobbyaufgabe)
> 
> Vorausgesetzt ich finde noch einen schönen gebrauchten Rahmen, wie das Wade Simmons Modell im Bike Markt hier.
> 
> Es gibt nur ein Problem an Whistler....ich muss mich da gaz schön zusammenreisen glaube ich. Denn wenn da was passiert (Sturz) dann habe ich richtig die Arschkarte!


Klare Sache, ab nach Whistler!
So zusammenreissen muss man sich echt nicht, gibt viel heftigere Sachen.
Und außerdem ist das nächste Krankenhaus dort nur die Straße runter ~500m vom Bikepark entfernt 
Mit eigenen Heli-Landeplatz   
Nur Kreditkarte sollte man haben, die wollen im Krankenhaus alles direkt Cash haben......


----------



## Xexano (3. Februar 2007)

Erst RMX, im Bikepark üben, dann Whistler... 

Ich bin selber grad in Phase 2


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Februar 2007)

Üben??? Brauche ich nicht! Ich will da doch keine Backflips oder Tailwhips springen!
Ich persöhnlich würde momentan ja eher zu Whistler tendieren.


----------



## blackforest (3. Februar 2007)

Geh nach Whistler. Kona ist doch eh genau das richtige Rad um dort rumzufliegen.


----------



## 2sixguy (15. Februar 2007)

Whistler mitm switch!! Natürlich ist whistler eigentlich RMX liga, aber mitm neuen switch geht sowiso mehr! Ride on


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Februar 2007)

Ja Switch ist ein geiler Rahmen, aber das ist ja dieselbe klasse wie mein Kona!

Ja Whistler mit meinem Stinky würde ich vorziehen. Ist ja nicht so das das Kona nicht gut ist oder zu wenig Federweg hat etc....;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2sixguy (15. Februar 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ja Switch ist ein geiler Rahmen, aber das ist ja dieselbe klasse wie mein Kona!
> 
> Ja Whistler mit meinem Stinky würde ich vorziehen. Ist ja nicht so das das Kona nicht gut ist oder zu wenig Federweg hat etc....;-)



Richtig, ich spiel au mit dem gedanken von nem cowan dual air! Hatte früher mal ein stinky 9. War auch ein killer! Kona rockt!


----------



## s.d (16. Februar 2007)

2sixguy schrieb:


> Richtig, ich spiel au mit dem gedanken von nem cowan dual air! Hatte früher mal ein stinky 9. War auch ein killer! Kona rockt!



ja schon aber RM rockt noch mehr


----------



## Xexano (16. Februar 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ja Switch ist ein geiler Rahmen, aber das ist ja dieselbe klasse wie mein Kona!



Sorry?!  

Vorsicht, Kona-Fans sollten ab hier nicht mehr weiterlesen!
In dieselbe Klasse spielen sie nicht... die RMB-Qualität ist eindeutig besser als die Quali von Kona..

Oder kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum diese Hinterbau-Dämpferstreben beim Kona so wabbelig sind... 
Und einige Kona Stinkies neigen zu Brechungen... 

Sorry, ist nunmal so...


----------



## blackforest (16. Februar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Sorry?!
> 
> Oder kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum diese Hinterbau-Dämpferstreben beim Kona so wabbelig sind...
> Und einige Kona Stinkies neigen zu Brechungen...
> ...



  Ich glaub das Statement muss ich mir einrahmen. Du willst doch nicht wirklich behaupten, dass ein Kona (Stinky oder Stab) unsteifer ist als ein RMX, oder?

(nein, ich bin kein Kona-Fan!!)


btw. einige RMs neigen auch zu Brechungen. Das ist kein Argument.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Februar 2007)

Ja gut bei den 2006er Modellen ist die Wippe fürn Arsch und eine Fehlkonstruktion....aber sonst ist der Rahmen gut Steif!
Wenn ich mir das so das Switch vom Kumpel anschaue...das verwindet sich ja schon beim leichten reintreten!

Mit der selben Klasse meinte ich auch eher das einssatzgebiet, und was Federweg betrifft!


----------



## Xexano (16. Februar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Statement muss ich mir einrahmen. Du willst doch nicht wirklich behaupten, dass ein Kona (Stinky oder Stab) unsteifer ist als ein RMX, oder?
> 
> (nein, ich bin kein Kona-Fan!!)
> 
> ...



Doch, ich will und werde das weiterhin behaupten. In unserer Umgebung gibt es einen, der hat ein Kona Stinky-Rahmen ca. in 1. Jahr zerschossen. Und soweit ich mich recht entsinne, hatte dieses Stinky keine 3m Drops erlebt.... Redking kann dazu mehr sagen...

Und du willst doch tatsächlich nicht behaupten, dass die Stinkies genauso steif sind wie RMXs? Eine Bejahung wäre eine Beleidigung!  

Und klar, ein Rocky kann auch brechen... man nehme ein Vertex und ein 10 m Drop... dann isses ja auch kein Wunder...   

Achja... von welchem Switch spricht man hier? Das Thema Verwindung dürfte bei den 2006er und 2007er Switches nicht auftauchen... das sind reinrassige Freerider und keine "AM"-Bikes mehr. 

Und sacht mal.. liegt das Stinky und RMX GAAANZ genau betrachtet auch im gleichen Einsatzgebiet?! Soweit ich weiß, ist das Stinky "nur" ein FR-Bike. Das RMX wird schon als FRX-Bike klassifiziert... (Okay, dass ist jetzt Haarspalterei!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. Februar 2007)

whistler und rmx sind beide 1A da musst du dich nur noch entscheiden oder zu beidem ueberwinden  aber egal wie du dich entscheidest bei der auswahl kannst du keinen fehler machen whistler waere sicher auch mit nen kona die reise wert  ..hast also schon so gut wie gewonnen !!! viel spass schreib mal PN oder email wenn du in whistler bist ... 

Whistler B.C. , Canada    over & out


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Februar 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> J
> Wenn ich mir das so das Switch vom Kumpel anschaue...das verwindet sich ja schon beim leichten reintreten!



boa pass auf was du sagst


----------

